

Internet Your Thing - zenocon
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/daisyworks/internet-your-thing-0

======
zenocon
A colleague and I are building this on nights/weekends. This space has
suddenly given rise to several outfits with the same grand vision -- whereas
one year ago today, none really existed. We feel confident in how our solution
compares to other similar ventures -- in some cases we feel we have a
compelling advantage, but we also lack marketing expertise, time and money.

We aim to build this out primarily for ourselves whether we get funded or not
(but the funding would definitely help).

Any feedback, positive or negative is welcome. I'm definitely having a lot of
fun...more so on this than any other project.

